# What is 'wrap around'



## photong (Apr 21, 2005)

My Grandpa and I were going through the manual if his Nikon D70 and were were wondering (on opage 148, about Focus Area) what 'wrap around' is.

My Grandpa thinks he knows (I agree ecause it makes sence) but he's a little confused. He tried asking someone in camera store in the city but he said they fed him a load of garbage that didn't make sense.

Thank you!

--Angela

P.s. Plus if you can also help me with what exacly 3D colour matrix/Matrix is when it comes to metering. I think I know but I can't seem to find a way to grasp the concept and remember without reading the pragraph (page 75) over and over again.

Man this camera...there so much to know...lol

Sorry, I don't have much time to look this up.

Thank you again.


----------



## Ant (Apr 21, 2005)

When wrap around is enabled then the focus point will move from one side to the next. So if you're using the left focus point and press left on the 4 way switch it will move to the right side. If wrap around is not enabled then pressing the 4 way button left when using the left focus point won't move it.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Ant (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh, and 3d colour matrix metering is just a fancy way of saying that it meters the whole scene and picks an exposure based on what it thinks is best.


----------



## photong (Apr 21, 2005)

Ant said:
			
		

> When wrap around is enabled then the focus point will move from one side to the next. So if you're using the left focus point and press left on the 4 way switch it will move to the right side. If wrap around is not enabled then pressing the 4 way button left when using the left focus point won't move it.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.



would you belive that it still doesn't make sence? it feel like you're leaving something out lol or something's missing that I cant make the connection.

"if you're using the left focus point and press left on the 4 way switch it will move to the right side." Are you saying if I have it enabled, and I press the left one so it will focus on the left side it will go right or focus right? As in itll go the other way? 

It is JUST for moving objects like if you were using the action mode?

Will it focus from left to right, or botom to top or still just one side? or the whole way? like a strip of the image.

lol


----------



## ferny (Apr 21, 2005)

That wrap around thingy just sounds like selective focus. I'm working from Ant's post as I've never heard of it. In short, you can select which part of the viewfinder the camera uses to focus. Say you've got a close tree to your left and a church off in the distance on your right. Tell the camera to focus using the left side of the viewfinder and it will focus on the tree. Choose the right and it'll focus on the chuch.


----------



## photong (Apr 21, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> That wrap around thingy just sounds like selective focus. I'm working from Ant's post as I've never heard of it. In short, you can select which part of the viewfinder the camera uses to focus. Say you've got a close tree to your left and a church off in the distance on your right. Tell the camera to focus using the left side of the viewfinder and it will focus on the tree. Choose the right and it'll focus on the chuch.



Sounds like just regular focus. Like manually focusing on that tree because thats what you want. I already do that without it be enabled. Unless its on Auto then I don't think I can do it on my own. so theres gotta be a difference if it is.

Blah so confused...


----------



## ferny (Apr 21, 2005)

It is just like normal focus but it allows you to compose your scene with the camera in one spot. It's one of those things which is handy if you ever need it. Which will probably be once during the camera's life. If that is what it is of course. It does sound like that from Ant's description but I could very easily be reading it wrongly.


----------



## Ant (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry. I was in a bit of a hurry. I'll try to make it clearer.

You have five focus points on the D70. You can see them in the viewfinder. The four-way thumb switch at the back allows you to select which focus point to use...provided that the lock switch isn't set to L

The camera will initially use the centre focus point so, therefore, if you push the four-way thumb switch left...you'll select the left focus point. Press right from the centre and you'll select the right focus point....with me so far? 

Now. Imagine you've got the left focus point selected and you then press the four-way switch left again; nothing will happen because you've already got the far left focus point selected so there's nowhere left for it to go. However, if you've got 'wrap around' selected then pressing the four-way switch left in the above situation will select the far right focus point.

If you still haven't grasped this then just pick up your d70 and mess about for a while using the thumb switch to select focus points in both modes and see the difference.


----------



## photong (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh! Ok i got you!

So you just use the same button (lets say I use the right key and the bottom one because IMO that'll be easier) to switch back and forth. I got you!!!! THANK YOU lol

I guess wrap around is helpful if you don't really have the time to keep going around the pad to go where you want if say your subject keeps moving or you want to change constantly.  Sweeeett. 

And it's not what my Grandpa and I thought it was lol


----------



## Ant (Apr 21, 2005)

> *So you just use the same button (lets say I use the right key and the bottom one because IMO that'll be easier) to switch back and forth. *



Now I think you've confused me. 

There's only one button to select the focus point....the four-way thumb button. If you've got wrap around selected then every press on the four-way button will ALWAYS move the focus point somewhere. If you haven't got wrap around selected then you'll move the focus point to the edge of the viewfinder and won't be able to go any further in the same direction.

The little switch labeled L and  is to lock the focus select or allow it to move.


----------



## photong (Apr 21, 2005)

[font=&quot]I look at that 4-way button as four actual buttons all together because its one that does four different things (sort of) in the same button..so its one button. just trust me i know what i mean lol

i was just saying i dont have to use all for ways, that technically ill just have to use two to get to the next side or end or whatever.

i just tend to think of things differently then other people do and it's not necessarily correct but i know what it is and what we both mean in my mind. It just messes up other people terms and definitions.

the manual does a bad job at explaining it.

thank you again [/font]


----------



## Ant (Apr 21, 2005)

I think you've got it!


----------

